# 2015 TTS Comp Package Hitting Showrooms now



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Dealer just got in a 2015 TTS Comp Package....nice car....will go see in person this weekend. Still think I'd prefer the Emola Yellow one.....can be ordered.


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Dealer just got in a 2015 TTS Comp Package....nice car....will go see in person this weekend. Still think I'd prefer the Emola Yellow one.....can be ordered.



IMOLA??? That car is gorgeous. Yellow is for exotics/hyperexoctics.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Audi North Orlando??


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Jan 27, 2014)

UK Special TT "Amplified Black Edition" and TDI to boot!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, Audi North Orlando......



I like the looks of the "Amplified Black Edition"............



It's much more "gray" in these pics....battleship gray!


----------



## Alan71 (May 29, 2013)

*2015 vin*

Hi,
Does this car have a 2015 VIN?
Regards,
Alan


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Alan71 said:


> Hi,
> Does this car have a 2015 VIN?
> Regards,
> Alan


Yes.....I bought it today..............pics too follow!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Old 2011 TTS and new 2015 TTS Comp Pkg


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Old 2011 TTS and new 2015 TTS Comp Pkg


You will need to update your signature 

So what made you go from one TTS to another TTS within the same model version? Just love the TTS that much?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

hightechrdn said:


> You will need to update your signature
> 
> So what made you go from one TTS to another TTS within the same model version? Just love the TTS that much?


Thanks, I will up date it......lease was up.....minor chips, etc....


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Congrats man, its beautiful!  :thumbup:


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Looks great man. Congrats!!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

They offering .00079 MF on the 2015 TTS like they are on the '14s? Nice ride!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

caj1 said:


> They offering .00079 MF on the 2015 TTS like they are on the '14s? Nice ride!


Well....yes....by default.....they couldn't get the rate on Saturday on the 2015 so they ran it on the 2014 rates. If it's different, they will honor 2014 rates....so yes.


----------



## lude219 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice looking car! What's the sticker on it?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

lude219 said:


> Nice looking car! What's the sticker on it?


$54,045..............they are starting to show up at dealers now....there were 2 in Florida. There is "supposed to be" only 500 world wide.....


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful car. Love the color. My TTS was Oolong. I miss the grey


----------



## Alan71 (May 29, 2013)

Hi GBYF,
Your car looks terrific!
Based on the fact that there will be 2015 cars in the U.S., what are you're thoughts as to when the mk3 will actually be at dealers?
That's part of the reason I asked about the VIN on your car. I thought perhaps the 2014s would run long, there'd be no 2015s, and the mk3 would appear as a 2016.
I'm astounded how long it has taken the new A3 to actually get here, which makes me wonder about the mk3.
Regards,
Alan


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Alan71 said:


> Hi GBYF,
> Your car looks terrific!
> Based on the fact that there will be 2015 cars in the U.S., what are you're thoughts as to when the mk3 will actually be at dealers?
> That's part of the reason I asked about the VIN on your car. I thought perhaps the 2014s would run long, there'd be no 2015s, and the mk3 would appear as a 2016.
> ...


Thanks....I can't wait to get things done to it....clear bra next week....springs and sway bars the next.....and Gtechniq C1/EXO this weekend (I hope).....I've also got a lot of interior stuff coming too....carpet coating, leather coating, etc......

My GUESS is that the Mk 3 will be here in 2 years....at least the TTS debut.....TT might be here before that by a few months.....

Audi North Orlando had 3 Mfg cars (A3) there a week or so ago filming ads or something.....but none on the lot yet....and the S3 is still at least fall away....so I figure the same delay will happen to the TTS too.....


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

GaBoYnFla said:


> springs and sway bars the next.....



You NEED to get the MSS spring kit instead of H&R springs. I've had H&R springs and KW V3 coilovers on my TT-RS, and now I'm running the MSS springs kit. Seriously, these are better than anything on the market for this platform (unless you need adjustable top mounts for more camber).

Where are you located? You should try and find someone in your area with the MSS setup and go for a ride, you'll be sold.

Beautiful car and color. I'm a little jealous of your interior - I absolutely love yellow stitching, especially against grey!


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow. That is a sexy car.  I can't wait to own a tts someday.


----------



## k2nix (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a chance to ride one at Audi North Atlanta. They have 1 of 500. Their exhaust sounded much deeper and nicer than my 2010 TTS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Another at Audi Hoffman Estates in Illinois. Thanks Viktor for the pics. More here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...etition-limited-edition-audi-hoffman-estates/


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Gorgeous! I'm a bit envious. Best of luck with it.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Another at Audi Hoffman Estates in Illinois. Thanks Viktor for the pics. More here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...etition-limited-edition-audi-hoffman-estates/





Looks like mine....at least for a week or so....springs and bars shipped today.....so far, it's been great but....I'm still in break in period! Ugh! More pics to follow after this weekends Gtechniq C1 and Exo coatings.....


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Looks like mine....at least for a week or so....springs and bars shipped today.....so far, it's been great but....I'm still in break in period! Ugh! More pics to follow after this weekends Gtechniq C1 and Exo coatings.....


Yours is Nimbus Grey? Looks much darker than that..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There are only two colors, Speed Yellow and Nimbus Grey. I saw the first one they'd built for the Audi Forum Neckarsulm and it was definitely Nimbus.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There are only two colors, Speed Yellow and Nimbus Grey. I saw the first one they'd built for the Audi Forum Neckarsulm and it was definitely Nimbus.


Somehow they managed to fix the Nimbus formula for the TTS, I'm still not sure what that was that ended up on the RS.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Somehow they managed to fix the Nimbus formula for the TTS, I'm still not sure what that was that ended up on the RS.


agreed. Nimbus on this TTS looks awesome. 2nd best gray behind Daytona


----------



## Alan71 (May 29, 2013)

Hi gbyf,
It's a VERY interesting color!
It appears that the lighting conditions have a great impact on how the color photographs.
Is it that way in person too?
Regards,
Alan


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Alan71 said:


> Hi gbyf,
> It's a VERY interesting color!
> It appears that the lighting conditions have a great impact on how the color photographs.
> Is it that way in person too?
> ...


This is the most accurate color representation...it's gray......with a hint of pearl when you look really close. It is much prettier in person than the pics......esp that first one in the shop-looked purple there-it's not purple at all......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Somehow they managed to fix the Nimbus formula for the TTS, I'm still not sure what that was that ended up on the RS.


All the dealers called that Nimbus but it wasn't. I suspect someone screwed up the color code.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> All the dealers called that Nimbus but it wasn't. I suspect someone screwed up the color code.


All the articles on the car say Nimbus Gray or Emola Yellow......................


http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-celebrates-half-a-million-tts-with-500-special-edition-tts-competition-models/


----------

